# Change order of context menu items in windows



## nithinks (Feb 13, 2011)

Source : MyTechYard- Computer tips, tricks, technology news, tutorials, game reviews

Context menu can also be called as right-click menus . Context menu has different actions , listed in a particular order . The options available depend upon the file type and the installed applications for the file type.

In this tutorial , We explain how you can configure you own context menu or modify the default context menu for a given file type. Lets say, when you right click on a MP3 file, you will see the following context menu.
*i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv346/nithks/MyTechYard/ctxtmenu.jpg
Just as an example, we will now try to modify this context menu. We will put “Play” as the second option , and “Add to Windows Media Player list” as first.

Steps :
– Download the default programs editor : *defaultprogramseditor.com/files/DefaultProgramsEditor.zip
– Unzip the package , and open Default Programs Editor.exe.

– Take a backup of your registry.
*i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv346/nithks/MyTechYard/filetyp1.jpg

– Click on FileType settings

– Choose Context Menu

*i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv346/nithks/MyTechYard/filetyp2.jpg

– Now choose the type of file you want to change the context menu. Which is .MP3 format

*i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv346/nithks/MyTechYard/filetyp3.jpg

– Now select the Add to media player playlist, Set as default , and Save the context menu.

*i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv346/nithks/MyTechYard/changedefauloption.jpg

– Choose it as default and save it.

– Your updated Menu looks like this !

*i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv346/nithks/MyTechYard/ctxtmenu2.jpg

Yeah that’s done …. Now when u double click a MP3 file it just adds up to play list!!!


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2011)

Cool app and nice tute . TFS


----------



## nithinks (Feb 16, 2011)

topgear said:


> Cool app and nice tute . TFS



Welcome, good that you found it useful


----------



## Vyom (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice. Works in, XP too.


----------



## nithinks (Feb 28, 2011)

@All : Thanks!


----------

